# Meter has rigid pipe to the disconnect



## cduke103 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello, I am doing a panel change soon. I am also adding a 100 amp disconnect because new panel will be moved 10 feet. Rigid pipe is entering residence from Meter socket. I was reminded that its preferred to have load side of meter raceway be in PVC because of parallel neutral feeds entering disconnect. Changing to pvc is not a good option. QUESTION: can i thread a PVC female to male adaptor to rigid end to save myself this issue of parallel neutral paths? will this be legal or is it a good solution? please help, thanks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what "parallel neutral feeds" means. Maybe it's different down south but metalic conduit is used here all the time. If you want to transition, you would use an FA.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't transition. Just install the new disco on the rigid pipe. 

Yes, there are parallel neutral paths as we talk about here since neutral is bonded to ground both in the meter and in the panel. But it's like that everywhere and it's fine.

Unless your area has a code amendment prohibiting a metal service entrance raceway, which I doubt, then you have no issue just replacing the panel with the disco. Make sure to install a bonding bushing even if there wasn't one there already.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Every commercial job out in the real world has rigid pipe between the meter and the main disconnect panels. Yes, it does cause parallel paths but it is compliant.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK I will bite. Out of curiosity why would metal ever be prohibited?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> OK I will bite. Out of curiosity why would metal ever be prohibited?


As he explained, "parallel neutral feeds". Try to keep up, rook.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> OK I will bite. Out of curiosity why would metal ever be prohibited?


Since the disco will go substantially in the same location as the old panel was, I'd guess it's prohibited by the skill or tools available to complete the RMC run to the disco and the "parallel path" thing is the excuse. But then again, sometimes I'm a glass half full guy, but I'm right more than I'm wrong.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Neutral should be bonded to ground at the first point of disconnect and then isolated in the panel, no?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mitch65 said:


> Neutral should be bonded to ground at the first point of disconnect and then isolated in the panel, no?


Here in Paradise, yes.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Every commercial job out in the real world has rigid pipe between the meter and the main disconnect panels. Yes, it does cause parallel paths but it is compliant.


Does that mean I'm a hack if I use EMT? You make me sad, Dennis.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mitch65 said:


> Neutral should be bonded to ground at the first point of disconnect and then isolated in the panel, no?


Yes.

But from the way I understand the OP, he is talking about the service entrance raceway from the meter to the existing panel which he will be changing out to a disconnect. That raceway will have a parallel neutral due to the fact that it is metallic and the neutral is bonded to ground in both the meter and the disconnect.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Does that mean I'm a hack if I use EMT? You make me sad, Dennis.


Yes, EMT doesn't make any sense on a service. On Nebraskians do it that way.


----------



## cduke103 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Every commercial job out in the real world has rigid pipe between the meter and the main disconnect panels. Yes, it does cause parallel paths but it is compliant.


 thank you...just curious


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Every commercial job out in the real world has rigid pipe between the meter and the main disconnect panels. Yes, it does cause parallel paths but it is compliant.


This is the reason that bonding of the service raceway is required. The bonding serves to eliminate differences of potential between the "grounded conductor" and the raceway.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I would be more concerned about the lack of a disconnect outside the whole parallel neutral path thing. Here is why:

If you are changing the panel out, then you should be separating all grounds and neutrals in the new panel. To keep existing circuitry, you could re-route what wires you can to the new panel, then either set a junction box or use the old panel (after all guts have been removed) as a junction box. This, in effect, eliminates the whole "parallel neutral path" problem, which shouldn't be a problem with modern standards.

On the outside, where the meter can comes in, you should be moving (if not replacing) that meter can. Set your 100A disconnect on the RMC where the meter can used to be, and just use PVC or an offset nipple with grounding bushings, and then move the meter can to the side. This 100A disconnect is where the ground and neutral should be bonded.

You are doing good noticing that having grounded RMC from a panel fed inside would be a parallel neutral path if the neutrals and grounds are bonded inside, but the fix isn't to use PVC. The fix is to bring the installation up to code.

See:
230.62
230.70
250.32(A)


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

The neutral is bonded to the case in a meter socket. It is also bonded to ground in the service panel (or disconnect). If the service between the meter and panel or disconnect is metal pipe your going to have parallel paths.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Eddie702 said:


> The neutral is bonded to the case in a meter socket. It is also bonded to ground in the service panel (or disconnect). If the service between the meter and panel or disconnect is metal pipe your going to have parallel paths.


Dur dur. Thanks for that. Completely spaced that off. Anywho, I still stand by the rest of my statement.


----------



## cduke103 (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks but thats mot an option... how about putting a pvc female to male connector on threaded end of rigid pipe going into disconnect? is this legal and will it solve the parallel path situation?


----------



## cduke103 (Jul 18, 2016)

hanks but thats mot an option... how about putting a pvc female to male connector on threaded end of rigid pipe going into disconnect? is this legal and will it solve the parallel path situation?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cduke103 said:


> thanks but thats mot an option... how about putting a pvc female to male connector on threaded end of rigid pipe going into disconnect? is this legal and will it solve the parallel path situation?


*There is no parallel path issue. *

Just put the disconnect on the end of the rigid pipe.


----------



## cduke103 (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks Hack work... do i need a bonding bushing at disconnect?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cduke103 said:


> thanks Hack work... do i need a bonding bushing at disconnect?


Yes.

The disconnect is now your service disconnect and it's where the service ends. Your grounding electrode conductors have to come into this disco. Neutral needs to be bonded in there was well.

You then take a 4 wire feeder out to the panel. For all intents and purposes, that panel is now a sub panel.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Don’t forget about the 6’ rule for those damn AFCI’s 210.12(D). Depending on how old the house is that could be a major pain.


----------

